# Rowanne Elizabeth 28/06/2019



## Rovemongoose

Induction booked for the 26th due to pre eclampsia. Induction started .....worst experience ever, took about 36 hours to get to three cm. the pressure was immense, my head felt like I was going to pop, I wanted to cry so I said ‘ look I can’t do this, when can I press the button to say no and cut this off’. I’m not sure the charge midwife was impressed but by god I had to take the bull by the horns, they wanted to leave me another 10 hours. The surgeon came in and said baby had low heart rate and could quite clearly see I wasn’t right and I could have kissed him when he gave the green light for the section. 


7.30 

Rowanne was born. Little madam and love of my life. She was under the uv lights in the hosp which both she and I hated....I cried, I actually cried. She is back home now and of course keeping me up all night. I wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## HLx

I'm so sorry that the midwives were a little insensitive to your feelings, when you know somethings up you just know, just get baby out I think! Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous!! <3


----------



## Rovemongoose

Oh I knew....I kept saying well if a section was mentioned before with the consultant then why can’t I make the decision to have one i was probably not flavour of the month on the labour ward. My mum said the surgeon had to really pull to get Rowanne’s head out which must have been what the pressure was. I just really couldn’t have done that for another 10 hours. I was itching and shaking from the epidural too which really didn’t help


----------



## Rovemongoose

And thank you....I might be biased but I think so too


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful :cloud9: Congratulations :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

She is so cute congratulations. I'm having my induction on Sunday 22nd sep and I'm so nervous.


----------



## mamawolf

I’m so sorry they made you wait so long! I was induced at 39 weeks (she was measuring large) and I labored for 20 hrs or so to only be at a 3! I was miserable. We couldn’t figure out why they wouldn’t just break my water. The next morning the doctor on call changed and the first thing she said was that they were going to break my water. A couple short and intense hours later, she was born! It went very VERY quick once they broke my water! I wish so bad they’d have done it sooner! I was exhausted!


----------

